# new-news on dry lake



## Cooper (May 26, 2004)

anyone been on dry lately, and how was it?


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

I spoke with someone who was out today and said it was only fair, but he hasn't been out much either.


----------



## Miller (Mar 2, 2002)

Fished there last week and it was productive.Kind of busy on the weekends so I recommend fishing during the week if possible.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

I've heard that most of the big fish are gone, and the lake has a huge class of 14-inchers.


----------

